# REQUEST: Auto tune to HD channel if available



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

If the box knows there is an HD equivalent of a channel I tune to, there should be an option to auto tune to it.

For example, on my Charter system channel 7 is ABC and 707 is the HD.... the Bolt knows this and requires me to push D the go there.

Would be great to just hit 7 and be on the HD channel...

@TiVo_Ted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oryan_dunn (Dec 2, 2016)

That was one of the best features I miss from my Dish Hopper. For any SD/HD duplicates, you could hide the SD channel, and the SD channel number would just tune to the HD version.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Same with directv. Same numbers. Hide SD and you got HD version. Fios has an option. You tune to 10 and it tunes to 510, the HD.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

FilmMixer said:


> If the box knows there is an HD equivalent of a channel I tune to, there should be an option to auto tune to it.
> 
> For example, on my Charter system channel 7 is ABC and 707 is the HD.... the Bolt knows this and requires me to push D the go there.
> 
> ...


doesn't the d button work to tune to HD?


----------



## oryan_dunn (Dec 2, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> doesn't the d button work to tune to HD?


Yes, but that's not the point. On my system, to go to CBS HD I'd have to hit 1002 enter or 2 enter d. I would like to just hit 2 enter and end up at the HD channel. The box knows 1002 is the HD version, just make my life easier and go there automatically.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

ajwees41 said:


> doesn't the d button work to tune to HD?


Yes... as I pointed out in my original post 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

when I asked about this earlier was told the cable company needs to do it not tivo


----------



## oryan_dunn (Dec 2, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> when I asked about this earlier was told the cable company needs to do it not tivo


The Cable Co doesn't need to have anything to do with it.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

oryan_dunn said:


> The Cable Co doesn't need to have anything to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


just saying what I was told the cable card maps the channels


----------



## oryan_dunn (Dec 2, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> just sating what I was told the cable card maps the channels


Sure, but this is a software enhancement to auto-press the D button if you will. TiVo already has all the data on what channel number is the HD version.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> just saying what I was told the cable card maps the channels


They could but then they would be ignoring their lineup and it would not allow you to ever view the SD channel.

An auto tune would be a DVR function.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> They could but then they would be ignoring their lineup and it would not allow you to ever view the SD channel.
> 
> An auto tune would be a DVR function.


I understand that I even mentioned to Cox(my provider to do it on their boxes before we got Tivo's and they said no

Tivo might have the Channel n0umber for HD as long as the guide data doesn't miss up


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> I understand that I even mentioned to Cox(my provider to do it o0n th0ier boxes before we got Tivo's and the said no
> 
> Tivo might have the Channel n0umber for HD as long as the guide data doesn't miss up


I assume they do because of the D key to go to HD. And they are different between my Fios box and my Tivos, so it is not coming from Fios.

Fios thinks that the WHUT SD subchannel for PBS kids is the SD version of WHUT-HD (the main channel). Tivo knows they are different. But Tivo assigns the local SD subchannel that carries Stadium to the HD cable channel and Fios does not. And the last one only happened when Tivo got the channel assignments right.

So, that tells me that the information is coming from a different source.

It might be nice if more information was on the cable card than there is. Then Tivo wouldn't have to adjust lineups all the time; they could just pick up the name from the cable card and give you the right guide data. As far as I can tell, the cable card only authorizes viewing, assigns QAM frequencies to channel numbers and gives a rudimentary name to the channel. Everything else is Tivo.


----------

